
Show HN: A weekly 1 minute summary of top tech news for busy people (text/video) - jeremiahsmith
https://thetechmemo.com
======
Fudgel
It'd be good if I could see an example text/video before I sign up.

~~~
jeremiahsmith
Thanks for the feedback @Fudgel!

You can catch an example of what the text version looks like on the gif which
loads in the phone (and see a little bit of the video too)

Here's last week's video:
[https://www.facebook.com/StartupTracker.io/videos/3318523174...](https://www.facebook.com/StartupTracker.io/videos/331852317466533)

I am working on having an html version available on the site with an archive
of previous issues but it's less trivial than one might think, will be there
eventually!

